# What Do Ye Need?



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2020)

Aye, Lads.

Seek's post about Ronaldo converting his hotels to hospitals got me to thinking - surely there's blokes on here who are struggling right about now. There's no honor lost in being without work fer a spell - I've been there a few years back and it can be devastating to yer headspace, but a simple act of kindness from someone who can give ye a boost can make a good bit of difference both fer the giver and the receiver.

Interested in yer thoughts as to a thread in which folks might be able to share what they need fer themselves or their families and give a chance to other blokes here to see how we can help. I'm not a wealthy man, far from it, but I've got a retirement nutshell that I've built up over the years and don't mind tapping a bit of it if it means some lad or lass from the board who may have lost their job can get some needed meds fer their family or a hot meal from a take-out place or even a few rolls of TP if Amazon gets 'em back in stock anytime soon.

I'm sure there are others here who would do the same in a heartbeat for their fellow UGB members. Times like these we need to look after our people. 

Lets have a think on how we can do that. I'm sending Seek his Geritol, cuz I think thats best fer him personally as well as the entire board.

- Savage


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 28, 2020)

very kind of you man.
I need teepee and a power rack, adjustable bench, barbell and about 405lbs of plates.
your the best!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> very kind of you man.
> I need teepee and a power rack, adjustable bench, barbell and about 405lbs of plates.
> your the best!



Fookin' ell...

I'mma send ye 2 pink dumbbells. I expect monthly progress noodz...er...pics...yea.


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2020)

That's super sweet of you sav


----------



## ccpro (Mar 28, 2020)

Staying positive is key, great post.  Look for the silver lining, I've have more family dinners at the table than we've had in years.  I'm pretty fortunate currently.  Wife's work got shut down but I'm still working and being careful.  It's weird out there.  I will help in need as well.  Be safe.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll take that geritol if it comes with a bottle of your finest


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 28, 2020)

It may be hard times for me if we cant start playing shows soon...luckily ive been smart with money this year..i could use a new guitar just sayin....


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 29, 2020)

I think it's a great idea and can offer some assistance as well for someone in need.  Wants don't bother.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey - I’m here for this. 

sav - you’re incredible and a great dude. 

to any brothers out there that need anything - feel free to PM. I’ll do what I can.


----------



## Mauijim8888 (Mar 29, 2020)

All I need is more gear. Plenty of equipment, knowhow, and the will to crush the competition.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2020)

I think we need a catharsis thread. 

A get it off your chest and into writing thread so we can have a bit of psychological relief. 

Coming up.


----------

